# Student Knife Advice?



## 4adb3 (May 3, 2004)

Hi All,
I'm going to be starting school in the fall and am looking for a set of knives.
I was wondering if any has any reccomendations on a good set to get started with, without breaking the bank. I was looking at Sanellis.....
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

From what I hear, Global. Light weight, good steel of equal quality as Henkells, and a good grip. I'm looking for a set myself but I've already broken the bank plus I've already got my knives so I don't speak from experiance.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

What school are you going to and do they not supply you with a tool kit? If they don't, I would ask them what knives you are likely to need for the classes they offer and buy those instead of a full set that you may only use half of.

Good luck at school

Jock


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I believe there have been a few discussions about knives and, specifically, knife sets in the past. The general consensus has been that buying a set outright can be a problem. Often, you may like the chef's knife and boning knife in your set, but not like the filet and slicer. So then you are stuck with knives that you do not like or do not use. So, build your set piece by piece. Find one that fits well in your hand, is functional, in your price range and just 'feels right.' Best wishes with school.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hi 4adb3, I am a cheap person so my advice is to get what the pros use without a doubt.You want knives that are affordable,sharp out of the box and easy to maintain.Simple , get the Forschners with Fibrox handles.A 10" chefs knife,12" slicer,boner or filet, and 2 differnet length paring knives will cost you under a $100.00.This is the brand that a lot of professional butchers have been useing for a long time!I am a chef for over 20 years and I still use these knives.My 2, Doug..................


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

You need two, maybe three knives,
A paring knife, a flex boning knife, and a chef's knife, as big as you feel comfortable handling.

That will get you by, along with a good peeler.

Pick the knife up. Does it feel right? Is it too heavy? Is the handle comfortable?

Answer all these before you settle on a brand.

I admire globals a lot, but the straight asian handle isn't for me.

I chose Messermeister San Moritz elite knives, a bit tough to sharpen, but I think I chose well. 
The bolster is undercut so you can use the full length of the blade.

Wustoff is a nice knife.
So is F.Dick.
Henckles are vastly overrated and overpriced.
Forschners are very workmanlike, get the job done, and are very affordable.

You will see, in almost every kitchen, Dexter-Russell knives as house tools.
I hate them with a passion. They are over sized, underwieght, unwieldy, and as uncofortable to hold as a pine 1x4.

My suggestion is to get the bare minimum until you have handled a few and established a real preference.
The get yourself the knives you will use for many years to come.


----------

